# CEM Letro



## Walnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

There seems to be conflicting opinions on how much to use.

Will .5mg eod be good enough for while on cycle to prevent gyno?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2010)

What are you using and how much?
Letro is very strong.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 25, 2010)

Whats your cycle? Do you have gyno problems? Letro is great as an ai, very strong. Start with a low dose eod and your gyno problems should be taken care of.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

lifterjaydawg said:


> Whats your cycle? Do you have gyno problems? Letro is great as an ai, very strong. Start with a low dose eod and your gyno problems should be taken care of.



If you haven't done so already, DO NOT THINK LETRO WILL GET RID OF YOUR GYNO!

Letro is a STRONG AI, not a Boob tissue remover.


----------



## H4MMY (Mar 25, 2010)

i too am interested in learning more about letrozole...i am two weeks into my first cycle of test e 500mgs/wk, is letro supposed to be on hand as a precautionary measure??  Or do i run it regardless of if i'm getting the first signs of gyno?


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

first signs of gyno you should take an AI and a SERM


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm taking 500mg of test a week and 400mg of equipose a week.  I'm in my 3rd week.  No signs yet but I don't want the signs...I want to prevent.  So will .5mg/eod of letro be good to go?


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2010)

Should be good at .5mg EOD


----------



## CG (Mar 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> If you haven't done so already, DO NOT THINK LETRO WILL GET RID OF YOUR GYNO!
> 
> Letro is a STRONG AI, not a Boob tissue remover.



I don't know if I would go that far. I have been told (by heavyiron) that it could possibly help. Mitigate pre existing gyno. But im no expert here so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Flasteride (Mar 26, 2010)

Letro at .5mg eod should keep the gyno away.  This is under the assumption that cem's letro is legit.


----------



## tballz (Mar 26, 2010)

Flasteride said:


> Letro at .5mg eod should keep the gyno away.  This is under the assumption that cem's letro is legit.



CEM's letro is legit.  Good/powerful stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2010)

tballz said:


> CEM's letro is legit.  Good/powerful stuff.



x2


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2010)

Someone on this board said they thought CEM One's Letro was bad. I think alot of sites are selling weak or bunk Letro for some reason. I bought some from another site and thought it was weak.

Hit or Miss I guess.


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2010)

Saney said:


> Someone on this board said they thought CEM One's Letro was bad. I think alot of sites are selling weak or bunk Letro for some reason. I bought some from another site and thought it was weak.
> 
> Hit or Miss I guess.



cem's got a great reputation though.. try theirs next time? and then we can see who's got the goods!


----------



## Walnutz (Apr 6, 2010)

I have been using the letro from cem and I must say it definitely works.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 19, 2011)

Had to bump an old thread.

Have an associate who's developed gyno so I've given him some Pharm grade nolva and some Stenlabs letro.

Can anybody advise me on what action should be taken? I've never had any issues with gyno therefore I'd just be researching and taking a guess.

I've never used letro nor nolva so I don't feel comfortable in giving him advise.

Edit: 
He's 18yrs (first cycle)
Running 1.5g Test/week ....  
EQ Dosage unknown
Starting weight 176lb
current weight  242lb
getting fat...

I realise his a dick, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 19, 2011)

lifterjaydawg said:


> Whats your cycle? Do you have gyno problems? Letro is great as an ai, very strong. Start with a low dose eod and your gyno problems should be taken care of.



Maybe not preexisting puberty gyno, but I know for a fact that if I feel my nips growing during cycle, I smash it with letro and they go away. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------

